# Puppy has a heart murmur



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the breeder taking the pup to a cardiologist or a regular vet for assessment/grading of the murmur?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If I were the breeder I would take the pup to a cardiologist. I have been in that situation and done just that. However, in general grade I and II 's are often "innocent" and go away. I forced the cardiologist to do an echo as I didn't want to worry and I didn't want the owner to worry. He(thecardiologist)was reluctant....flip side of that is that not all pups born with SAS are born with heart murmurs, so that even if they don't have a murmur, they can develop one that is due to SAS...in theory they are safe after one year of age.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's a cardiologist they are seeing on Monday - she just said she was having him checked again to see what's going on. I can ask for specifics.

What can a cardio tell me that a regular vet cannot? I'm suspect of tests on my pets, because it seems like you can test to the nines and no pet is ever perfect. My cat for example always went to regular checkups and was healthy... now at only 5 years of age he is diabetic and I give him insulin injections 2x daily.

But if a cardiologist can tell me something definitive that a vet won't be able to, I am all for it.

The other idea I have is that if it is a stage I/II, to take him to my vet on the way home for a second opinion, before I even go home. Just to get another read on the heart sounds before the kids meet him.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

A cardiologist can do an ECHO and determine what is causing the murmur. Some murmurs are physiologic..my husband has a physiologic murmur that you can hear after exercise or when he is lying down. One of my dogs has a physiologic murmur likely due to panic. SAS and other bad diseases were ruled out with ECHO. If the murmur is I or II, the cardiologist I go to would probably tell you to wait until 4-6 months to see if the murmur goes away. In any case, you stated that you could not bring the dog home unless you were 100% sure, if you want to get a more definitive diagnosis...see a cardiologist.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you, that helps. I didn't know about SAS, so I am reading up on that.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Are both of the parents cleared by a board certified cardiologist? (dogs further back in the pedigree?)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Innocent puppy murmurs are fairly common, and are typically a I/II. My vet says she expects to hear one in most litters (a lot of the local breeders use this particular clinic). She also says that she listens for the placement of the murmur, in terms of which quadrant of the heart the murmur is coming from.

I have had puppies with murmurs before, and I have not taken them to a cardiologist, although with a higher level of murmur I probably would. Either I hold onto the puppy until the murmur disappears, or the family goes ahead and takes the puppy, and I hold onto their check. Innocent murmurs typically disappear by 16 weeks of age.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> Are both of the parents cleared by a board certified cardiologist? (dogs further back in the pedigree?)


Yes, both parents are cleared by a cardio, as well as dogs further back in the pedigree. Everything looks good there.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

We had a puppy where our vet didn't hear a murmur for whatever reason (which annoyed me to know end), but when the owners took it to their vet, they picked up on a soft grade I at 8 weeks. It was gone by the 12 week vet visit. We obviously offered to take him to the cardio-vet if they owners wanted, and gave them all the options. But in the end it wasn't a big deal at all. Sometimes its good to be patient. Hopefully you have more information on Monday.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Great news. The murmur was not heard at all during today's checkup - it has resolved itself already! I will let our vet know that there was one early on so he knows to listen for it just in case, but we are 100% sure now he is coming home with us on Saturday!!!!

Thank you everyone for such great advice and info

Look at that face!!! I can't wait to hug him!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I brought home a show puppy who turned out to have a VI/V mumur at our wellness exam, and I tearfully brought him all the way back to the breeder. The sound was like a waterfall rushing through his chest- very sad prognosis. I give props to your breeder for being so responsible and honest with you. I do not think a grade I murmur would bother me in a pet puppy.


----------

